# do you snore when you sleep!?



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Do you snore when you sleep or nap!?!? :sus
Yes or No, Only when you are sick? Just wondering always a funny thing to talk about!:boogie


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

When I am sick, I snore sometimes.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't think I do, but no one has really told me if I do or not.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I voted no but I'm not exactly 100% sure if I do.


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

No, but i've been told I scream and curse in my sleep.:um


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

How would I know? I've no idea.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

.


----------



## kindasorta (Apr 20, 2009)

Unfortunately, yes.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Voted "Only when I'm sick"
I used to a lot, but stopped when I got older. At least I'm pretty sure I don't do it now.
Sleeping on my side now and think that helps a lot, opposed to sleeping on your back.


----------



## VeggieGirl (Dec 11, 2009)

Nah....well haven't been told I do anyway!


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

shyvr6 said:


> I don't think I do, but no one has really told me if I do or not.


I don't think so either, but I have never slept with anybody.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm not sure...no one has ever told me if I snore.


----------



## FBH (Dec 3, 2009)

Nope, but I drool if I don't make sure my mouth's shut...
I think that's a bit worse...


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Sometimes. Supposedly, I sleep with my eyes open.


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

Apparently I did the other night, got woken up and told to stop snoring lol.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Nope.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I've been told that I do...but I've never been awake to actually hear myself, so I don't know.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

nope well at least to my knowledge, no one has ever registered any complaints


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> I voted no but I'm not exactly 100% sure if I do.


 This.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Nope but my bf does


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Haha, this reminds me of Ed Byrne. 

'Does anyone here sleep with someone who snores? Well, I don't, I LIE AWAKE next to someone who snores. She says, "Oh, Ed, don't I sound like a kitten gently purring?" ****in' NO!'

Heehee. Um, to answer the question, I've been told I do a little. Maybe like a kitten purring. :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope, I don't snore in my sleep.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I voted once in awhile, but I really don't know. It might be every night. I live alone, so I only know I snore when I stay at somebody else's house.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

If I'm on my back, which is not often.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I don't know. I'm sleeping at the time.


----------



## fern (Nov 16, 2008)

I do, occasionally. I remember once I snored so loud I woke myself up.


----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)

voted no, I wouldn't know for sure but I have never got a complaint on it


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I sleep very quietly. I cannot stand sleeping next to people who snore. It aggravates me, and I can't sleep because of it.


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

i've been told i do sometimes, so i guess i do lol


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

No, but according to my friend I make weird clicking noises in my sleep. :sus


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

No.


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

Nope, I don't think so. I've been told I mumble nonsense every once in awhile though.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Not that I know of. Though I'm told a talk in my sleep, and apparently I curse a lot in my sleep speech if I've been drinking.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Naw. I don't snore, but I talk alot in my sleep. Apparently most of the time I'm complaining about my sister. I'm always yelling at her in my sleep. Which is weird because I get along rather well with her....


----------



## amidalen (Apr 21, 2010)

Every now and then, or so I am told.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i know i dont. my mouth is always closed while sleeping. one reason i know this is because i sleep in my first period class :lol,but im awake at the same time.


----------



## penguin runner (Apr 28, 2010)

Don't snore (or at least never been told I snore), but have been told I talk in my sleep pretty much every night. Apparently I don't make much sense when sleep talking.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

No


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I've never had anyone tell me that I do.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm sayin nothin!


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Nope never .


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

:yes Yes! hee hee

And sometimes I talk in my sleep.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

No... I sleep on my stomach/side


----------



## Brit90 (Apr 30, 2010)

I do, sometimes. I guess it depends on how deep of a sleep I'm in. I'm usually a very light sleeper, but in those rare occasions I do get a deep sleep I'm told by my significant other that I snore.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

I have been told I do, sometimes. I also used to sleep walk / sleep talk as a kid .. I am not sure if I do this now.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Hmm..well im asleep, i wouldnt know.


----------



## Fitzer (Feb 13, 2010)

I've been told that I sometimes do it, but its a quiet snore.


----------



## Wrathchild824 (Apr 22, 2010)

I hope not.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I don't know, but I've woke myself doing it a couple times in the past. I hear I kick a lot when I sleep.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have been told that I would every once in a while, but how would I know....I am ASLEEP! :lol


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

nope, I never do~ I've been told by everyone that I'm very quiet if/when I can actually manage to fall asleep.

...although, I do tend to drool sometimes... XD

Pretty much everyone I know; and all of my family members snore. It's irritating ><


----------

